# Installare Gentoo 11.2

## nonnogs

Ciao a tutti,vorrei riprovarci.Ho provato a leggere il forum,ho effettuato delle ricerche ma ritengo che il mio problema sia così elementare da non costituire problema se non per uno smanettone come me.Voglio riprovarci perchè ho sempre fallito.Sabayonino diceva che dipendeva da fstab.Così ho effettuato ricerche sopratutto nella biblioteca di gentoo ma non sono mai venuto a capo del problema.Forse avrei dovuto parlarne a voi ma non l'ho fatto:A quei tempi usavo questo vecchio ACER - 1.67 Ghz - 2 Gb RAM- HD 400 Gb nominali - vuoto completamente,per cui seguendo l'handbook creavo una partizione di boot,una di swap e una  / .Adesso il disco l'ho impegnato con altre distro ma ho anche spazio sufficiente per Gentoo e mi chiedo : dato che ho già una partizione di swap ma non una di boot,come posso seguire l'handbook? Come vedete è una domanda forse stupida ma che sicuramente riflette la mia ignoranza.Mi piacerebbe avere una risposta e per questo vi ringrazio in anticipo.

giorgio scubla.

----------

## k01

Benvenuto!   :Smile: 

prima di tutto gentoo è una rolling release, quindi non ha numero di versione. 

l'handbook suggerisce di usare una partizione separata per i file di boot ma non è obbligatorio, io personalmente non l'ho mai usata. segui l'handbook per tutto il resto, l'unica cosa che cambia è una riga in meno in fstab, e la direttiva root(hdX,Y) per grub

----------

## djinnZ

Se hai più di una distribuzione la partizione di boot è raccomandata ma dipende sempre da qual è l'altra distribuzione più che da gentoo.

Nel caso puoi sempre usare una live con partimage (ma anche montare e copiare con un banale rsync/tar/cp non è una cattiva soluzione, il bello di linux è che basta copiare i file) per spostare le partizioni (è il gioco della torre di hanoi, liberi spazio all'inizio del disco ed inizi a riscrivere le partizioni per avere quel che ti serve).

Non sei obbligato a farlo ma te lo suggerisco lo stesso. Così come credo che usare la partizione di boot su un sistema con una singila installazione di linux è cretino, ma sono sempre opinioni personali.

Se la tua distribuzione non è una monnezza come centos e derivate RH con quei kernel vecchi di cinque anni ed automatismi del piffero non dovresti avere grossi problemi a condividere la partizione per home o per dati (che è sempre bene tenere separati dal resto del sistema).

Considera che un filesystem impegnato per più del 60% tende a perder molto in prestazioni quindi, considerando che una gentoo media 64 bit multilib (eslusi i sorgenti scaricati) impegna almeno 15GB e 32 bit intorno ai 12 avere un volume di sistema di almeno 25GB è il minimo.

Considera che anche se l'accesso è più veloce nelle aree iniziali del disco si perde un bel pò se la testina deve fare avanti e indietro con due distribuzioni la swap è meglio averla tra le due partizioni di sistema (se poi la seconda è solo per prova od uso sporadico ti regoli diversamente) etc.

C'è un thread interminabile sul partizionamento.

Il grub deve essere installato e gestito solo da una delle due distribuzioni, lilo potresti permetterti di usarlo alternativamente ma è facile far danni..

Se devi installare su un vecchio portatile ti consiglierei di pulire le ventole e tener d'occhio la temperatura. Rischi seriamente di briciare la cpu. (non è che gentoo brucia il pc, solo che andrai a stressarlo ed i vecchi portatili soffrono molto della polvere sui dissipatori)

In genere chi è nuovo si affida a gesti eroici (e stupidi come ogni eroismo) pensando di abilitare tutte le use flag in una sola volta, fare a meno di genkernel, abilitare la versione instabile (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~qualcosa") etc. leggi qui e bada che se anche fa ridere non è per niente umorismo quello che c'è scritto. Uomo avvisato ...

Ti segnalo solo, anche rispetto alla guida, che:

il primo emerge @system è bene che sia emerge -e @system (viene forzata la ricompilazione di tutti i componenti con l'ottimizzazione) soprattutto se nelle CFLAGS usi -march=native;

nella guida è suggerito di copiare la configurazione del kernel della live in /usr/vattelappesca e poi lanciare genkernel, sbagliato, meglio copiare in /etc/kernels/kernel-config-<arch>-<versione> (arch sarà x86 o x86_64, versione è quello che segue il nome del kernel installato quindi se hai /usr/src/linux-2.6.37-hardened-r7 su amd64 sarà kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.37-hardened-r7);

genkernel non fa altro che automatizzare un paio di processi partendo da una configurazione verificata e sicuramente compatibile con la maggior parte delle macchine esistenti, in genere basta partire dalla configurazione base e rifinirla con --menuconfig, leggi il file di configurazione e l'help prima di affidarti alle dicerie di chi sostiene che non va (senza aver mai provato ad usarlo o dopo averlo usato , ma si sa che ... mala tempora currunt);

in rete ci sono una serie di pseudo risorse italiane, ci si lamenta che la guida ufficiale non è aggiornatissima ma almeno non è rimasta indietro di anni e non riporta stupidaggini;

per gestire le use installa ufed, gentoolkit (comando euse) ed euses;

in documentazione ci sono un paio di tip per gestire al meglio il rilevamento dell'hardware.

Per il resto è solo questione di non farsi prendere dal panico o credere che esistono ricette preconfezionate, parole maghiche che risolvono tutto o che qualcuno possa essere depositario di chissà quale verità assoluta ed incontrovertibile. Ma se non fose per questa credulità il mondo sarebbe diverso e migliore ...

Quindi riflettere ed agire con metodo, razionalmente. (dimenticavo che in questo forum è preferito l'italiano non approssimativo ed è vietato il bimbominkiese) Se hai ulteriori dubbi chiedi pure ma se è parte della giuda od una affermazione sul manulale di qualcosa ricorda di riportare (il minimo indispensabile non il testo completo) quello che non ti è chiaro. Quale handbook stai seguendo?

per la serie: ... perdete ogni speranza o voi che entrate ...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nonnogs

Anzitutto grazie per le risposte ed anche per aver preso in considerazione i miei modesti problemi.

@The extremer : ..... prima di tutto gentoo è una rolling release, quindi non ha numero di versione..... 

Così è indicata nelle note di rilascio di Gentoo.

@ djinnZ :.....Se la tua distribuzione non è una monnezza come centos e derivate RH ...

Le distribuzioni,è meglio dire : Debian,Arch Linux,Slackware,Chakra e a mio giudizio tutte molto aggiornate. 

.....C'è un thread interminabile sul partizionamento......

Non sono riuscito a trovarlo.Continuerò a cercare.

Per il resto dei tuoi consigli ho ritrovato molti accorgimenti che ho già usato come ufed.Genkernel,per il quale avevo trovato una nota di Gentoo,lo installavo con le opzioni --splash --install --no-clean --menuconfig quest'ultimo configurato come da note di gentoo.Mi era stato consigliato di emergere,subito dopo sync,gcc - -e system  -e world.Infine l'handbook che ho sempre seguito è quello ufficiale di gentoo.

Bene,non mi resta che provare.Se incontro difficoltà chiederò lumi cercando di inquadrare il problema in modo che sia chiaro a chi mi può aiutare.Non sono ottimista anche se determinato,con l'installer è sempre più - troppo facile ed io sono abituato a quello.

Vi saluto.

ps potreste togliere l'indirizzo di casa lasciando soltanto Ferrara?Grazie.

----------

## k01

 *nonnogs wrote:*   

> @The extremer : ..... prima di tutto gentoo è una rolling release, quindi non ha numero di versione..... 
> 
> Così è indicata nelle note di rilascio di Gentoo.

 

11.2 è la versione del live dvd, un supporto facoltativo per installare gentoo avendo un ambiente grafico, non è la versione del sistema che vai ad installare

 *nonnogs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps potreste togliere l'indirizzo di casa lasciando soltanto Ferrara?Grazie.

 

puoi farlo tu semplicemente clickando sulla voce "Profilo" nella barra in alto alla pagina

----------

## fbcyborg

 *nonnogs wrote:*   

> ps potreste togliere l'indirizzo di casa lasciando soltanto Ferrara?Grazie.

 

LOL 

Abiti vicino al passaggio a livello?   :Laughing: 

----------

## nonnogs

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *nonnogs wrote:*   ps potreste togliere l'indirizzo di casa lasciando soltanto Ferrara?Grazie. 
> 
> LOL 
> 
> Abiti vicino al passaggio a livello?  

 

150 metri,conosci?

 @  The extremer.......... 11.2 è la versione del live dvd, un supporto facoltativo per installare gentoo avendo un ambiente grafico, non è la versione del sistema che vai ad installare......

A questo punto c'è qualcosa che non realizzo.Io userei proprio il DVD per installare gentoo.Altrimenti di dove la devo prendere? Ho anche il CD della livecd x86 14minimal. E' questo che devo usare?

----------

## fbcyborg

[OT]

 *nonnogs wrote:*   

> 150 metri,conosci?

 

No, l'ho visto su google maps!  :Razz: 

[/OT]

----------

## k01

 *nonnogs wrote:*   

> @  The extremer.......... 11.2 è la versione del live dvd, un supporto facoltativo per installare gentoo avendo un ambiente grafico, non è la versione del sistema che vai ad installare......
> 
> A questo punto c'è qualcosa che non realizzo.Io userei proprio il DVD per installare gentoo.Altrimenti di dove la devo prendere? Ho anche il CD della livecd x86 14minimal. E' questo che devo usare?

 

diciamo che normalmente gentoo si installa dalla rete... il live dvd va benissimo, ma volendo potresti usare qualsiasi altra distro live o anche già installata,  l'importante è scaricare lo stage3 giusto durante l'installazione.

----------

## djinnZ

diciamo anche che qui quasi nessuno ha mai usato il cd ufficiale.

In generale installare gentoo se hai metodo e non inizi a smanettare a casaggio è molto più semplice di quello che sembra.

Il grosso delle bestemmie si riducono a configurare correttamente il kernel, combattere con grub (augurando sempre una fine atroce a chi ne cura la documentazione) e far funzionare i driver X nvidia/intel/ati ma sono croci indipendenti dalla distribuzione. L'assenza dei menu

Noto ora che mi ero dimenticato di dirti che prima procedi all'impostazione delle locali ed utf8 meglio è.

----------

## tornadomig

e' la prima volta per me qui nel forum di gentoo. ciao a tutti!

mi e' sembrato questo il post piu' indicato per iniziare. scrivo con la 11.2 live installata su hd. ho deciso cosi' dopo l'ennesimo tentativo mancato con lo stage3.

la versione live 11.2 da me utilizzata e' quella scaricata dal sito di gentoo.org. ho provato anche con il dvd della rivista LinuxPro ma non andava d'accordo con i comandi sul wiki install. capitato a qualcun altro?

al momento ho tenuto il kernel originario, il 3.0.0, la versione in uso e' x86_64. al momento non ho ancora configurato il kernel per personalizzare il sistema. chiedo consigli su come procedere. un po' riesco a cavarmela ma qui su gentoo e' meglio procedere cauti. non mi interessava mettere sabayon ma usare di piu' il terminale con gentoo per imparare meglio. vorrei capire come fare per mettere i driver proprietari nvidia usando emerge dopo aver configurato il kernel col vostro aiuto. che moduli devo mettere o e' meglio inglobarli nel kernel? ci ho provato altre volte ma non e' andata. quando devo dare il fatidico emerge -e @system? prima o dopo il make menuconfig? spero di essermi spiegato. per chiarimenti ditemi pure.

vi ringrazio della pazienza   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> e' la prima volta per me qui nel forum di gentoo. ciao a tutti!

 inizamo col dire che sei sfigato, molto sfigato, visto che ti becchi le mie rispostacce acide come benvenuto.  :Mr. Green:   *tornadomig wrote:*   

> ho provato anche con il dvd della rivista LinuxPro ma non andava d'accordo con i comandi sul wiki install. capitato a qualcun altro?

 perché i cd delle riviste, quando sono le c.d. "distribuzioni maggiori", e non commerciali, non funzionano mai?! Domanda idiota ma... se rispondo ci si becca una denuncia quindi lasciamo all'intelligenza (presunta) di chi legge l'interpretazione.

Lascia perdere le riviste, risparmia i soldi per comprarle e per le medicine anti-ulcera per qualche attività più patriottica come acquistare il decoder digitale terrestre (ascoltando un certo telegiornale ho sentito sottolineare tra morti e devastazione ho sentito sottolineare come in liguria sia arrivato il digitale terrestre... è da ieri che mi chiedo se sono io a delirare o loro) o andare a putt[censura] ...  (ma anche uomini, trans, bestie da soma o da lana... quel che capita, come ci insegnao i nostri illustrissimi leader)  :Twisted Evil:   *tornadomig wrote:*   

> scrivo con la 11.2 live installata su hd

   :Shocked:   :Question:  ma è sicuro che stai usando gentoo?

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> quando devo dare il fatidico emerge -e @system? prima o dopo il make menuconfig?

 Questa è l'unica cosa a cui posso rispondere; possibilmente dopo. Alcuni pacchetti richiedono che ci siano delle opzioni specifiche nella conf del kernel abilitate, se il .config non c'è emerge si ferma o salta il pacchetto incriminato.

Per installare da stage3 (che poi è l'unico modo di installare gentoo per quel che mi è dato sapere) tutto quello che ti serve è una qualsiasi distribuzione linux che possa avviare il chroot, non importa quale. Se hai una qualche chiavetta del piffero od altro modem strambo è intile fare tentativi assurdi con cd minimali come quello di gentoo o sysrescue.

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> wiki install

   :Confused:  Mi par di subdoraren ein fregaturen (cit.): non è che stai seguendo una qualche guida presa da gentoo-italia o qualcosa del genere? Non è valida! Usa la guida ufficiale di gentoo.org, c'è anche tradotta, quindi non devi per forza riferirti all'odioso idioma della sporca (nel senso di notoriamente poco propensa all'igiene personale, nonché patria della pirateria) albione.

Non fare l'eroe, gli eroi sono imbecilli (la citazione esatta non la ricordo ma sempre Bonvi è; requiescat in pace insieme alla democrazia che stiamo seppellendo in questi giorni), usa genkernel e non copiare la conf del kernel in /us/vattelappesca ma in /etc/kernels.

Non sono nal tuo servizio e non ho voglia alcuna voglia di ripetere le solite raccomandazioni quindi leggi i post precedenti (non solo in questo thread).

Qui mi verrebbe da citare Dante e la città di Dite ma è troppo scontata quindi soprassiedo e ti raccomando di scrivere meglio per il futuro (dopo ogni domanda che l'interrogativo sia esplicito o meno, si lascia un invio per rendere la vita più facile a chi vuole citarti.

Uaz, Uaz, Uaz!

----------

## tornadomig

beh pensavo peggio come accoglienza ma tant ' e'...me lo merito   :Smile:  chiedo venia ma in qualche maniera si deve iniziare

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Install_LiveDVD_11.2_to_hard_disk_drive questa e' la guida. se fa schifo, sbagliata o altro non so che dire. ho provato...pace

dopo 7-8 tentativi di usare il minimal cd con lo stage3 e snapshot sempre aggiornato, ho fatto una prova con il livedvd. da li' ho lanciato un'installazione seguendo la guida sopraelencata, tutto qui. volevo vedere che cosa avrei ottenuto. boh ho perso del tempo. intanto son contento che leggendo la guida o handbook ho imparato qualcosina in piu' sull'uso del terminale. mi manca la soddisfazione di arrivare alla fine

non ho neanche considerato la guida di gentoo-italia. son partito sempre con l'handbook.

a questo punto, ripartiro' da capo. 

grazie della pazienza

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> il minimal cd

 Se i problemi sono di connessione avvia con una live qualsiasi e dal chroot lanci emerge con l'opzione -F. In questo modo scarichi tutto senza problemi e poi procedi.

Se sono problemi in una delle fasi della guida non devi ricominciare da capo.

Teoricamente dovresti aver installato tutto (ho dimenticato quando è stata l'ultima volta che ho scaricato il live cd), controlla che /var/db/pkg non sia vuota e prova a configurare make.conf e lanciare un emerge --sync, non so se funziona e forse qualche cosa normalmente inclusa nello stage 3 (a cominciare dalla /dev statica) te la sei persa comunque.

Scherzi a parte negli ultimi thread qui ed in discussioni ho già ripetuto tutti i trucchi in merito. Rileggili e vedi cosa non ti è chiaro.

----------

## tornadomig

guarda, per farla breve, sono davanti all'ennesimo re-install con minimal cd, stage3 e snapshot. voglio riuscirci con gli strumenti forniti dagli sviluppatori. 

ora sono al genkernel all che ancora una volta dà problemi. quando do' ls /boot/initramfs* mi restituisce errore quindi faccio a mano il compiling. sperando di non toppare.

io seguo fedelmente la guida o almeno ci provo più possibile. 

una cosa su cui mi accanisco è che voglio capire perché non mi accetta i driver nvidia. non trova il modulo (con emerge). mi resta da provare se con l'installer del driver stesso (quello che, dicono, sporchi il sistema e mette da sè i nouveau in blacklist). quello dovrebbe installarsi da solo o quasi. so che devo dare /etc/init.d/xdm stop e poi sh NVIDIA-...

chissà se va stavolta...

porta pazienza se noi caproni siamo pedanti e noiosi ma queste nozioni sono molto fai-da-te e dato che ogni problema che vi postiamo è sempre diverso, immagino lo stress vostro.

però se con pazienza son riuscito a installare e utilizzare per i miei fini, nei limiti delle mie conoscenze scarse, slackware e arch, prima o poi capirò qualcosina di gentoo, no? si spera...

oh è finito il genkernel, tra l'altro mi riporta copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-3.0.6-gentoo. proprio come dicevi. vado avanti...

ci sentiamo. grazie!

----------

## djinnZ

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> voglio riuscirci con gli strumenti forniti dagli sviluppatori

 gesto eroico, e stupido ed autolesionista come tutti gli eroismi.

Ma capisco che non hai particolari problemi di connessione e quindi può andare il minimal. Ma puoi usare qual che ti pare anche un'altra distribuzione già installata

E non ti intestardire perché è più semplice di quel che sembra. (bada che genkernel non gestisce la creazione dell'initramfs compresso con XZ)

I driver nvidia vengono compilati automaticamente quando lanci emerge xorg-drivers (che viene richiamato automaticamente da emerge xorg-server che è a sua volta parte di xorg-x11) se imposti correttamente la variabile VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf.

A differenza delle binarie dove puoi provare ad installare i pacchetti indipendentemente dalle dipendenze (che poi non funzionino è ininfluente) su gentoo non puoi installare nulla se le dipendenze non sono state risolte.

Poi c'è da lanciare eselect per impostare i link simbolici necessari. Fai riferimento alla guida per nvidia ed ati. Leggi anche quella per la localizzazione ed utf8. Non fanno parte della guida di base.

Se hai compilato tutto il sistema e non riesci a far partire X allora è un problema di X, al massimo modifichi il make.conf (guarda il file /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example e parti da quello non dal minimale dello stage3) lanci un emerge -aDNuv @world od emerge -1 xorg-drivers, non ricominci da capo. Se hai compilato il kernel e l'immagine di boot (non obbligatoria) e non riesci a configurare grub o il kernel si blocca in avvio ripeti solo gli ultimi passaggi non devi ricominciare da capo.

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> prima o poi capirò qualcosina di gentoo, no? si spera...

 ehm... a parte l'ovvio riferimento alla mia signature ed alla vera fonte del sapere permettimi di sghignazzare... con puntuale sadismo...

NB: Non sono un volontario di un heldesk gratuito e non sono minimamente stressato, scherzo solo.

Ma il forum è basato sull'idea di non ripetere sempre le stesse cose quindi consulta i vecchi post e ci troverai tutti i suggerimenti del caso. (e bada che è meglio usare google, la ricerca incorporata è una fetenzia)

----------

## tornadomig

eh sai, e' l'ignoranza mista all'inesperienza che ti porta anche all'autolesionismo, solo che per me e' vista come cocciutaggine mista a tanta curiosita' e voglia di imparare qualcosa.

nel mio /etc/make.conf in video_cards figura solo e soltanto nvidia. in linguas ho settato "it en". quindi, ora che ho il sistema senza x che finora funziona mi tocca dare emerge -e @system, dopodiche' emerge -1 xorg drivers con tutte le use settate come in emerge -pv xorg drivers.  poi eselect e cosi' via. 

puo' bastare per oggi che la testa dondola pesante.

a questo punto ci sta bene un "grazie, prego, grazie prego scusi tornero'!" come si diceva in una celebre canzone ormai vintage

----------

## tornadomig

il problema è questo: ogni volta che emerge nvidia-drivers compare errore nella compilazione (ho un solo kernel perché fresco di installazione) e poi dice di dare make oldconfig && make prepare. non ho il modulo nvidia in /etc/conf.d/modules, non ho niente quando lancio lsmod | grep nvidia && rmmod nvidia. modprobe -r nvidia non fa testo. ho dato anche eselect opengl set nvidia ma niente...  :Sad: 

googlando qualcosa c'è (si parla di overlay) ma non so bene come procedere. non so neanche come dare il log per far visionare la cosa. e poi sono in testuale, non ho i nouveau. voglio solo mettere nvidia.

meglio disinstallare gli attuali 275.etc etc presi con emerge e usare piuttosto l'installer nvidia ?

grazie

----------

## Massimog

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> il problema è questo: ogni volta che emerge nvidia-drivers compare errore nella compilazione (ho un solo kernel perché fresco di installazione) e poi dice di dare make oldconfig && make prepare. non ho il modulo nvidia in /etc/conf.d/modules, non ho niente quando lancio lsmod | grep nvidia && rmmod nvidia. modprobe -r nvidia non fa testo. ho dato anche eselect opengl set nvidia ma niente... 
> 
> googlando qualcosa c'è (si parla di overlay) ma non so bene come procedere. non so neanche come dare il log per far visionare la cosa. e poi sono in testuale, non ho i nouveau. voglio solo mettere nvidia.
> 
> meglio disinstallare gli attuali 275.etc etc presi con emerge e usare piuttosto l'installer nvidia ?
> ...

 

io li ho installati e non ho avuto problemi seguendo la guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml l'unica cosa in piu che ho fatto è stato di mettere in blacklist i nouveau che usavo prima 

i passaggi che ho fatto io avendo installato gia Xserver sono statti:

1-) controllo della configurazione del kernel con(ho usato genkernel) 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

2-) aggiunta variabile nvidia in /etc/make.conf

3-) installazione del pacchetto nvidia-drivers

4-) installazione del pacchetto sys-kernel/module-rebuild (leggere la guida o il manuale)

5-) ho eseguito 

```
module-rebuild populate
```

6-) inserito il modulo nvidia in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-3.0.6

7-) 

```
update-modules
```

8 -) configurato il server X

9-) eselect opengl set nvidia

10-) il gruppo l'avevo gia configurato 

11-) installato mesa-progs

12-) inserite flag USE nvidia, xvmc in /etc/make.conf

13-) aggiornare con le nuove flag USE 

```
emerge -uD --newuse world
```

posta gli errori di compilazione per capire qualcosa in piu

----------

## djinnZ

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -uD --newuse world
> ```
> ...

 -aNDuv @  :Wink:  *tornadomig wrote:*   

> dare make oldconfig && make prepare.

 

```
genkernel all
```

per poter compilare un qualsiasi pacchetto è sufficiente; se poi hai mandato genkernel a donnine allegre, seguendo il suggerimento idiota di sovrascrivere le sue configurazioni, basta  *Quote:*   

> emerge -1 genkernel

 per ripristinarlo o

```
rm /etc/kernels/*
```

per eliminare eventuali configurazioni balorde che fossero comunque andate a buon fine. */usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06.ebuild wrote:*   

> mtrr_check() {
> 
>     ebegin "Checking for MTRR support"
> 
> linux_chkconfig_present MTRR
> ...

 il primo comando che ho evidenziato non fa altro che andare a leggere /usr/src/linux/.config e verificare che contenga MTRR=Y se il file non c'è il processo si blocca per errore. Tutti i pacchetti che poggiano sul kernel hanno opzioni del genere e quindi prima di compilare devi avere una configurazione del kernel completa a disposizione. emerge qualcosa-sources installa solo i sorgenti non compila il kernel.

Se vuoi installare gli ultimi driver (che sono mascherati) devi usare qualcosa del genere 

```
echo "=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-290.06* ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

o

```
echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

... *tornadomig wrote:*   

> meglio disinstallare gli attuali 275.etc etc presi con emerge e usare piuttosto l'installer nvidia ?

 NO!  :Evil or Very Mad:  e poi NO!  :Evil or Very Mad:  e poi ancora NO!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

regole del forum, tanto vale ricordarle: non si presta aiuto a chi pensa di fare cose stupide come installare senza ebuild o CPAN (solo se l'ebuild non esiste) o imposta 

```
#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~architettura"
```

Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso... dicevano

edit: probabilmente avrai disabilitato/abilitato opzioni relative al codice deprecato oppure la versione dei driver che stai usando non è compatibile con la versione del kernel che usi (nel qual caso devi rivolgerti ai driver instabili). Non uso nvidia e non so quali versioni consigliarti.

----------

## tornadomig

ringrazio tutti quanti sempre per il sostegno e i consigli   :Smile: 

@djiinz per la questione nvidia-installer: no, non lo farò comunque. mi interessa imparare a installare con gli ebuild e rendere stable il tutto. memore dei precedenti posts che ho letto non ho mai messo alcun ACCEPT* in /etc/make.conf, su questo tranquillizzo.

ora riprovo col genkernel all --menuconfig e via così.

vi aggiornerò!

----------

## tornadomig

@massimog: ammetto che ho lacune, non ne faccio mistero e vi chiedo scusa ma non riesco a capire come mettere nvidia.ko che è il modulo nvidia in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-3.0.6

dando find /lib/modules -name nvidia.ko -print mi esce /lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko ma da lì non riesco a inserirlo nei modules nè con nano (leggendo la guida) nè con >>

sono un pò confuso   :Embarassed: 

----------

## tornadomig

quando do module-rebuild rebuild o anche quando lancio emerge nvidia-drivers viene fuori questo errore. ho dovuto fare delle foto per riproporlo:

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (  \

echo ;

echo " ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";

echo " include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

echo " Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";\

ho toppato alla grande?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Massimog

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> @massimog: ammetto che ho lacune, non ne faccio mistero e vi chiedo scusa ma non riesco a capire come mettere nvidia.ko che è il modulo nvidia in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-3.0.6
> 
> dando find /lib/modules -name nvidia.ko -print mi esce /lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko ma da lì non riesco a inserirlo nei modules nè con nano (leggendo la guida) nè con >>
> 
> sono un pò confuso  

 

basta dare 

```
nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-3.0.6
```

 e inserire nvidia poi salvi con ctrl+o esci ctrl+x 

la cartella /etc/modules.autoload.d la devi creare prima se non c'è 

```
mkdir /etc/modules.autoload.d
```

 legere gli errori è molto importante  :Wink: 

----------

## tornadomig

grazie! 

stasera provo. con nano conosco gli inserimenti ma la storia della cartella proprio non la sapevo . eeeeeh

sperando che basti quello   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Massimog

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> quando do module-rebuild rebuild o anche quando lancio emerge nvidia-drivers viene fuori questo errore. ho dovuto fare delle foto per riproporlo:
> 
> test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (  \
> 
> echo ;
> ...

 

da quello che ho capito  l'errore dice di ricompilare il kernel, penso che devi fare come ti ha consigliato @djinnZ nel suo post usando 

```
genkernel all
```

----------

## tornadomig

@massimog : quando do genkernel all alla fine di tutto non mi dà niente in ls /boot/initramfs*. a te risulta? devo sempre fare genkernel all --menuconfig. così va meglio con /boot/grub/grub.conf.

domanda kernel compiling: nella sezione device drivers dove c'è graphics cosa abilito ? la scheda è pci express, una gts 450 nvidia. nel precedente tentativo di installazione abilitando staging (nouveau) avevo una resa migliore della modalità testuale. non li abilito per non incasinare e lasciare spazio per installare i driver nvidia. tanto poi non ci sono riuscito lo stesso perché arrivava sempre lo stesso errore, quello che ho scritto prima.

adesso provo a interrogare il sistema...

----------

## tornadomig

ragazzi, e' andata!!! vi scrivo con kde 4.6.5 con tanto di accelerazione nvidia. e' stata dura ma grazie a voi ce l'ho fatta. ho ridato genkernel all --menuconfig, cambiando in graphics agp in modulo, non ho toccato i nouveau, poi ho aggiunto ancora kde in italiano, ho dato emerge -aUDvn @world e poi ancora ho reinstallato kdebase-meta che pensavo gia' ci fosse. con la dritta di massimog della cartella modules l'accelerazione poi andava quando ho messo twm e xterm. sono davvero soddisfattoo  :Cool: )) (per cosi' poco direte voi).

grazie ancora djiinz e massimog! riprovero' poi l'installazione su un altro hd questa volta per x86_64.

----------

## Massimog

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> @massimog : quando do genkernel all alla fine di tutto non mi dà niente in ls /boot/initramfs*. a te risulta? devo sempre fare genkernel all --menuconfig. così va meglio con /boot/grub/grub.conf.
> 
> domanda kernel compiling: nella sezione device drivers dove c'è graphics cosa abilito ? la scheda è pci express, una gts 450 nvidia. nel precedente tentativo di installazione abilitando staging (nouveau) avevo una resa migliore della modalità testuale. non li abilito per non incasinare e lasciare spazio per installare i driver nvidia. tanto poi non ci sono riuscito lo stesso perché arrivava sempre lo stesso errore, quello che ho scritto prima.
> 
> adesso provo a interrogare il sistema...

 

ci deve essere per forza se usi genkernel, questa è la mia /boot

```
boot

grub

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.6-gentoo

kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.6-gentoo

lost+found

System.map-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.6-gentoo

```

io ho controllato con genkernel --menuconfig all e ti dico che non c'è bisogno di cambiare niente, la configurazione di default va bene 

non ho capito cosa intendi con  *Quote:*   

> devo sempre fare genkernel all --menuconfig. così va meglio con /boot/grub/grub.conf. 

  mancano le ?, spiegati meglio

----------

## tornadomig

tenendo sempre conto che ho appena iniziato con gentoo...

dunque nella guida era scritto che dopo aver dato il genkernel si poteva vedere qualcosa dando ls /boot/initramfs*, ma nel mio caso per ottenere la dicitura genkernel da mettere poi in /boot/grub/grub.conf etc. etc. 

solo col genkernel all non usciva. 

con genkernel all --menuconfig dopo la compilazione potevo vedere il risultato sempre con ls /boot/initramfs*. spero di non avere toppato per cui ho optato di fare manualmente. almeno cosi' ho visto in lungo e in largo le varie opzioni del kernel (mai fatto prima) riconoscendo cosi' alcune periferiche che mi interessava far funzionare come una scheda usb3 e un adattatore wifi usb TP-LINK (quest'ultimo me la vedo oggi). tutto qui.

ce n'e' ancora da imparare eh si'   :Wink: 

gia' che ci siamo, cosa vuol dire la scritta che leggo nel tuo /boot* system.map? colgo sempre l'occasione...

e grazie!

----------

## djinnZ

il comando giusto è genkernel --menuconfig all , se vuoi solo vedere la configurazione puoi benissimo andare in /usr/src/linux e lanciare make menuconfig o make xconfig basta che non salvi all'uscita.

Ho capito che lanciavi genkernel poi lo rilanciavi e quello nel frattempo aveva già lanciato un make mrproper consulta le opzioni e leggi genkernel. conf per capire come funziona (e come far aggiornare automaticamente grub, avere i device raid caricati nel giusto ordine etc.).

----------

## tornadomig

ho letto le guide e consultato vari post sulla localizzazione di kde 4.6.5 in italiano e fatto diversi tentativi ma non riesco a trovare una quadra. gentilmente mi rivolgo a voi.

nel make.conf ora e' settato LANG="it en"

in /etc/locale.gen ho tolto # da en e it, ridato locale-gen e poi env-update + source /etc/profile

in /etc/env.d/02locale c'e' questo:

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro".

come si potrebbe operare? 

adesso la lingua italiana c'e' quasi tutta nell'ambiente ma le toolbars superiori delle finestre sono in inglese. quando do' env-update e source /etc/profile esce sempre:

-su: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (it_IT@euro)

a parte questo e altre cose sono soddisfatto di gentoo e mi piace tanto, ho anche installato un po' di pacchetti...

grazie!

----------

## djinnZ

è giusto, leggi la guida per utf8 ma LC_COLLATE e lang vanno bene così. Dovresti togliere LC_ALL o mettere COLLATE prima (altrimenti lo reimposti ad IT)

----------

## tornadomig

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_COLLATE="C"

basta lasciarlo cosi' quindi? e dare env* + source*?

altro da dare tipo ricompilazioni?

grazie!

----------

## tornadomig

gentux ~ # locale

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=it_IT@euro

LC_CTYPE="it_IT@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT@euro"

LC_TIME="it_IT@euro"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="it_IT@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT@euro"

LC_PAPER="it_IT@euro"

LC_NAME="it_IT@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL=

dando il comando da root questo e' il responso...

----------

## djinnZ

```
en_US.ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8

it_IT.ISO-8859-1

it_IT.UTF-8

it_IT.ISO-8859-15@euro
```

 la use nls è attiva? Se si devi seguire anche la guida per utf8 e ti consiglio di farlo a prescindere. Sicuro che siano scritti bene?

```
#LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT ISO-8859-1

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15
```

è sicuro che siano state generate tutte le locali?

ora me ne avvedo: *tornadomig wrote:*   

> LANG="it en"

 

```
LINGUAS="it en"
```

ma che guida hai letto?

Non mi dire che è uno dei soliti howto antecedenti la guerra del 15-18 o qualche blog deficiente ... :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ti tocca ricompilare eccome... tutto ti tocca ricompilare ... uaz, uaz, uaz   :Twisted Evil:  

... esistono i tag [code] e [quote] per riportare gli output...  :Confused:   :Wink: 

----------

## tornadomig

gentux ~ # locale

LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

riguardato la guida e fatto un po' di cambi...va meglio ora?    :Embarassed:   se e' da compilare, faremo questo sforzo   :Wink: 

lo so che ti faccio disperare   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tornadomig

e' bastato un bel riavvio...tutto in italiano, ue'!

la tastiera no, tengo la us. capita che scrivo all' estero, chissa' cosa gli tocca leggere...o c'e' una maniera piu' saggia?

grazie ginz!   :Very Happy: 

non c'ho capito granche' sugli overlay e PORTDIR varie && zuganina, anche perche' e' meglio andare per gradi. si conosce una guida, tutorial easy per noob per capirci qualcosa? qual'e' il tuo pensiero a riguardo?

----------

## djinnZ

 *tornadomig wrote:*   

> ginz

  :Shocked: [censura]  :Mad:  djinn Z [censura]   :Evil or Very Mad:  manco fosse arabo...

per la tastiera in console c'era un trucchetto ma non ho voglia di applicarmi (e mi sono offeso) per X uso kde e non ci vuol niente a cambiare tastiera (a parte il fatto che quei pochi elementi della tastiera inglese che possono realmente servire sono già inclusi e basta altGR), per gli overlay usali solo se ti servono per un pacchetto che non è presente nell'albero ufficiale e di cui non puoi farne a meno.

Già che mi trovo: chi bisogna uccidere per proporre una modifica a quella fetenzia di mappe che ci sono per la tastiera italiana? I devel gentoo temo di no, purtroppo.

Se qualcuno mi sa suggerire un font console alternativo al ter-g24b ne sarei grato, mi sta facendo impazzire.

----------

## tornadomig

lo sapevo che emerging ginz ti sarebbe piaciuto   :Very Happy: 

per gli overlay: ti dico, era solo per aggiornare a versioni piu' recenti il firefox e thunderbird. volevo capire come si procede, i passi da seguire insomma tutto qui. penso che il repo di portage abbia tantissimo, no?

conosci una guida very easy da indicarmi? 

grassie, ne?

----------

## djinnZ

oggi sono in lutto, piango la totale fine della democrazia, anche nelle apparenze ... e mi hai offeso ... mi sono scocciato di tutto.

Comunque, per questa volta ancora:

Se aggiungi l'overlay in make.conf questo avrà precedenza sull'albero "gentoo", il trucco più banale e copiarlo ed aggiungerlo come overlay a sua volta.

Molto spesso la roba che si trova negli overlay è scritta con i piedi o vengono ridefinite le dipendenze quindi vanno usati con molta cautela.

In alternativa puoi usare sempre layman per scaricare gli overlay e copiare manualmente nell'overlay locale (quello che si dovrebbe usare per scriversi i propri ebuild) solo gli ebuild che ti interessano nel tuo caso ff 8 ed eventualmente le librerie che hanno deciso di modificare per farlo andare.

per ff ne può valere la pena ma per TB, soprattutto se usi account pop3 ci andrei molto cauto ad usare una versione sperimentale.

In documentazione dovrebbe esserci un trucco per scaricare direttamente solo gli ebuild che interessano nell'overlay locale ma sono troppo depresso per andarlo a cercare e puoi anche fare da te.

A parte queste considerazioni non c'è molto da sapere sugli overlay. oltre a quanto scritto sulla guida ufficiale; secondo i casi possono semplicemente contenere degli ebuild o ridefinire i profili od altre parti dell'albero principale che vengono sovrapposte ad esso.

----------

## bandreabis

Tanto ormai firefox e Thunderbird nuova arrivano quasi subito in portage tree.

Già stamane c'erano.

----------

## tornadomig

su, non offenderti, caro djiinz, lo sai che ti vogliamo tanto bene  :Razz: 

il forum non e' altrettanto frizzante senza i tuoi illustri consigli. e non ti sto leccando, ti ringrazio e basta   :Wink: 

visto che comunque sono e rimango niubbo, ditemi per favore, con firefox che e' gia' installato nel mio sistema con la versione 3.6.20 (e va benissimo direi), portage non ha una versione piu' recente tipo 6 o la 7?

quando lancio emerge -pv firefox e' sempre la 3.6.20.

grazie!

----------

## Onip

vai sul sito dei packages e scoprilo di persona.

Oppure, più banalmente, installa ed utilizza app-portage/eix.

emerge -pv ti fa vedere la versione installabile "maggiore". Come puoi vedere le versioni oltre la 3.6.20 sono ancora in testing, per questo non te le propone.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Razz:  *tornadomig wrote:*   

> ...

 

 :Razz: 

 *Onip wrote:*   

> le versioni oltre la 3.6.20 sono ancora in testing

 stabilizzazione. In pratica è Ago lo sfaticato che ci costringe ad attenderlo. Mi pare che i bug siano tutti chiusi.

----------

## tornadomig

oh grazie! era giusto per sapere!

ok per ora puo' stare cosi'   :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Ora ti rispondo sul serio RTFM...

----------

## tornadomig

grazie@onip: giusto ieri ho installato eix, per ora ho scoperto solo la lista dei pacchetti installati con gli ebuild dando eix -I.

pero' non ho capito equery list che non va, ossia che opzioni devo dare...gentoolkit e' comunque installato

----------

## tornadomig

ancora una cosa, per cortesia: 

ntp è installato. non ne ho capito bene la configurazione perché data la benedetta "niubbaggine" sicuramente qualcosa è sfuggito, come si fa ad avere il fatidico orario a posto?

/etc/conf.d/hwclock è su local. 

il comando cp/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome /etc/localtime è stato dato all'installazione e ricontrollato.

al reboot ho sempre un'ora indietro. boh...  :Rolling Eyes: 

grazie!

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:   :Question:  vedi qual è il tuo caso:  */etc/conf.d/ntpd wrote:*   

> NTPD_OPTS="-u ntp:ntp -g"

  *F****D man ntpd wrote:*   

> -g, --panicgate
> 
> Allow the first adjustment to be Big.  This option may appear an unlimited number of times.
> 
> Normally, ntpd exits with a message to the system log if the offset exceeds the panic threshold, which is 1000 s by default. This option allows the time to  be set  to  any  value without restriction; however, this can happen only once. If the threshold is exceeded after that, ntpd will exit with a message to the system log.  This  option can be used with the -q and -x options.  See the tinker configuration file directive for other options.

 

```
# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your Hardware Clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If that clock is set to the local time, then 

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 

# you should set it to "local".

clock="UTC"
```

```
rm /etc/localtime

cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome /etc/localtime
```

ma se usi local va da se che non devi usare la zona di riferimento ma localtime o qualcosa del genere, qualche volta ... cercare un poco di più (finchè è un ls non puoi far danno) ... usare il cervello ...

quando mi arrabbio nascondo i link sotto gli emoticons... se non lo hai ancora capito... non sono solo scorbutico, sono pure puerile  :Twisted Evil:  

e tri ripeto di sistemare i tuoi post...

----------

## tornadomig

eh...pian piano i tasselli si ricompongono e meno male che c'è sempre chi vigila imperscrutabile e incorruttibile   :Very Happy: 

djiinz, abbi pazienza ma è veramente da poco (un paio di settimane) che mi son approcciato a gentoo. la verità è che non si legge abbastanza e poi mancano un pò di basi squisitamente tecniche.

una volta messo a posto questa versione x86 di gentoo mi fiondo a installare quella x86_64 su un altro hd vuoto mettendo a fuoco tutti gli insegnamenti, correzioni etc*.

figurati che ho tirato avanti per due anni sbatacchiando capoccia ma sempre con le manine col prurito su slackware. hai voglia tu di installare pacchetti e provare, sbagliare, riprovare e via così...e ce l'ho sempre su un altro disco.

ma non basta mai...vi invidio un pò che sapete tutte queste cose, o voi sagaci e pazienti moderatori   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tornadomig

grazie djiinz, ntp è sistemato. ora esco poi risistemerò i post   :Wink: 

faccio sapere per le altre cose. fai buona domenica!

----------

